# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: خروجی گرفتن از فایل batch

## Apriliyaa

سلام 
دوستان دستوراتی رو لازم دارم که در فایل .bat وارد کنم و با اجرای اون فایل batch یوزرنیم (همون نام ویندوز و یوزری که ویندوز باهاش بالا میاد ) ویندوز رو گرفته و یک فایل تکست با اون نام بسازه (در همون جایی که فایل اجرا میشه )
اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید 
تشکر

----------


## Apriliyaa

سلام راه حلی به ذهن نرسید؟

----------


## bingbing

این قطعه کد لیست یوزر های ویندوز رو همون جا ذخیره میکنه (اگه سیستم عامل روی درایو سی نصب شده باشه که معمولا هست)
dir c:\users > test.txt

----------

